# Holiday Spirits...Bourbon Style



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Around the holidays I always like to pick up an extra bottle or two. Added these to the collection today. Was wondering if anybody else picks up a "special" bottle to share with family and friends.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Me and a buddy drink Jack Daniels Single Barrel when smoking, certainly a special bottle, but not just for the holidays! :al


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

On Thanksgiving I cracked open a 5 year old bottle of single barrel Jack Daniels as well as a bottle of The Macallan Cask Strength. The cask strength was really something - powerful like an ISOM.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I will be cracking Maker's Mark all during the holiday season.......and also quite a bit after the season as well! I am looking forward to trying the George Dickel No.28- oh the intrigue! 


ATL


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Around the holidays I always like to pick up an extra bottle or two. Added these to the collection today. Was wondering if anybody else picks up a "special" bottle to share with family and friends.


Nice lineup there, Mark. I, too, usually treat myself to a special bottle or two around the holidays. Haven't made my purchase yet or even decided what it will be. Looks like Frank will be coming to visit you, fer sure.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love the Mac 12 scotch.

Its not expensive or rare. It is priced moderate. But it has a good taste and goes great with cigars or just plain drinking after a meal.

Yum ! Yum !


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I wanted to try the Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve 20 yr., but there's no way I'm going to pay $95.00 for a fifth.


----------



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I will be cracking Maker's Mark all during the holiday season.......and also quite a bit after the season as well! I am looking forward to trying the George Dickel No.28- oh the intrigue!
> ATL


Aye picked me up a bottle today, however not sure it will make it to the holidays.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I love the Mac 12 scotch.
> 
> Its not expensive or rare. It is priced moderate. But it has a good taste and goes great with cigars or just plain drinking after a meal.
> 
> Yum ! Yum !


Not enough corn content to be applicable to this thread


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I go for Bookers when I have the money.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

December is when I get a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i always get a bottle of Turkey for thanksgiving....i've been doing it since i was a youngin.

around xmas i usually get a bottle of Makers Mark.



mmmmmm bourbon


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

You do like your Kentucky Bourbon don't you?


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I will be cracking Maker's Mark all during the holiday season.......and also quite a bit after the season as well! I am looking forward to trying the George Dickel No.28- oh the intrigue!
> 
> ATL


 :tpd:

Currently I am working on a liter of MM and as I mentioned els ware a friend gave me 2 "four fifths quart" bottles(ie old bottles) of MM so I am set for the holidays.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I go for Bookers when I have the money.


A spirit that a value so highly that I always keep it in a special decanter.


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

For Thanksgiving I got a bottle of Makers Mark, and that's almost gone. I think for Christmas I will be trying a bottle of JB Black. 
Certainly looks tasty...


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

A bottle of jim beam black for the holidays....better make that two


----------

